

Google considering replacing webmaster videos with something else - lucumo
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/webmaster-videos/

======
lucumo
In the poll you can see that the videos are very popular. I'm not sure why
people like that so much, but I now understand why so many documentation is
"video-ized".

To me it's a disease though. It takes longer to load the videos than it would
to read the transcript (if it were provided). What I absolutely adore about
the Google Webmaster Videos though, is that they offer bite-sized chunks of
information, based on real-life questions.

------
onreact-com
To be honest I rarely have the time to watch videos. Also I prefer text I can
scan quickly. Matt Cutts' advice is mostly geared towards the average
webmaster so as a SEO I often know already what he is talking about. With text
I can skip that easily.

~~~
andyking
I agree - why would I sit and watch a bloke talking for two minutes when I
could skim-read a transcript of what he's saying in thirty seconds or so and
have the info to quickly refer to later? It seems a bit like a gimmick for its
own sake. It's not like the sample video shown in that post was _showing_ us
how to do anything - it was just talk.

Still, at least it's not as cringingly awful as those "video comments" that
cropped up on blogs last year...

------
yycom
"replace X with something else"

Are you the type of programmer who writes:

    
    
      if ((x == 0) == true)
    
    ?

